# NYU application



## Smerkis (Nov 2, 2007)

I am applying to NYU early decision with this film. What are my chances of getting in. Any comments are apriciated http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2QOx-VKUpuU


----------



## Smerkis (Nov 2, 2007)

I am applying to NYU early decision with this film. What are my chances of getting in. Any comments are apriciated http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2QOx-VKUpuU


----------



## "Fuc*in Fascist!" (Nov 5, 2007)

I didn't love it. It's also too long. They say 10 mins, but think about it, they look through thousands of these films; try to stick to a 5 minute max...that's what I did.


----------



## jdunn555 (Nov 5, 2007)

I'll give you credit for good use of music. And that one guy climbing on the roof of the school was pretty cool.

To be quite honest, the concept in general is wholly unoriginal, the acting: amateur, and continuity practically nonexistant. 

The locations are clearly dorm rooms, parent's basements, and schools. You couldn't have found some abandoned buildings or an industrial park to film in? It would have added some much needed production value.

I think the aspect they will pick up on most is the unoriginal idea. Got anything else?


----------

